# Abbco Rotana tallest hotel for short period only?



## AMDXL (Sep 3, 2004)

It seems Abbco Rotana Hotel will hold the title tallest hotel for maybe less than 2 years and then Abraj Al Bait Hotel in Mecca Saudi Arabia will take the title since it will be at height of 485m [76 floors]


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

its also residentail so it wont take the title. to own thne title you have to have less the 5% of the floors not dedicated to the primary function so if there are more that say 3 floors of residentail then its a mixed use tower not a hotel.


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

Emporis has the JW Marriott Hotel Chongqing as the tallest hotel in the world, so it looks like the Rotana will never have the title.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

michiel - i knew there was a tall hotel coming up there but do you know if it's hotel only?
no offices in there?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

i doubt Dubai will let a title like that get away from them


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL. They will just make a pinacle strut a hotel and call it the worlds tallest.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

why not just add the spire to the top once again

no, please leave this tower as it is now, looks better now than with the 50m spire

among all these hundreds of hotels i'm sure there will be a taller one

still not sure if the one in chongqing is hotel use only!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

I think the JW Marriott Hotel Chongqing deserves to be the world's tallest for now, the design is much better than Abbco Rotana, IMO, but if it does claim the title then it wont be long until some other hotel in Dubai steps in.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

the marriott hotel doesn't look bad at all, but imo the abbco rotana is more spectacular and has a stunning design
the marriott looks too boxy for me
maybe we should ask in the chinese forums if this is only a hotel


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

ahmedr said:


> I think the JW Marriott Hotel Chongqing deserves to be the world's tallest for now, the design is much better than Abbco Rotana, IMO, but if it does claim the title then it wont be long until some other hotel in Dubai steps in.


The Burj al Arab is taller than the JW Marriot in Chongqing at 321 m

EDIT: nevermind :jk:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

the jw marriott tower in chongqing standing at 358m is not a hotel, it's a commercial tower under the hotel group
strange, but somehow peace to our souls :lol:


----------

